# Need to dethatch but plastic netting was used when the lawn was created



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

So I need to dethatch before I aerate and overseed this fall. Lawn is new (last fall) and straw blankets with plastic netting were used when the seed was put out. I don't see any way to get the plastic mesh removed, so I'm hoping I can dethatch and aerate with it there. Anyone ever had experience with this before? Thanks!


----------

